#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Magen Und Darm Probleme >

## Patrick1986_1

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe seit 3 Jahren Probleme mit meiner Gesundheit. Mir wurde 2017 die Galle aufgrund von Koliken entfernt. Daraufhin  bekam ich 2 Wochen später, eine Bauchspeicheldrüsentzündung weil der Gallengang blockiert gewesen ist und nichts ablaufen konnte. Nach 2 Wochen ging es mir besser. Ich bekam dann 2019 öfters Sodbrennen, so daß ich meinen Hausarzt aufsuchte. Ich habe Pantoprazol bekommen und nach 2 Monaten Einnahme habe ich sie abgesetzt und es war alles gut. Dieses Jahr kam das Sodbrennen wieder und noch schlimmer wie vorher. Ich bekam eine Magenspieglung ende Februar dieses Jahres. Daraufhin wurde festgestellt das ich einen Zwerchfellbruch habe und eine starke Speiseröhrenentzündung. Die entnommenen Proben ergaben das es eine Zellenverändering gibt und sie richtung Barrett geht. Ich sollte daraufhin Pantoprazol 40 MG nehmen und mein Gewicht reduzieren da ich Übergewicht habe. Nach ca 6 Monaten der Einnahme der Tabletten änderte sich auch mein Stuhlgang. Ich gehe auf Toilette es kommt Luft raus beim drücken und oft nur ein kleiner Klecks das war es. Dann habe ich aber wieder etwas härteren Stuhlgang und dort kommt dann wieder viel raus wie es sein sollte ohne Verstopfung oder Schmerzen. Ich habe öfters mal ein ziehen im Bauch unten rechts was dann aber wieder weggeht wenn die Luft rauskommt . Mein Problem ist, daß ich andauernd Luft im Bauch habe und grummeln was mit Luft nach hinten ablassen weggeht. Im Krankenhaus hatte man damals auch festgestellt das ich viel Luft im Bauch habe. Was mir Sorgen macht, ich habe seit den letzten 3 Tagen starke Darm Geräusche während und nach dem Essen. Ich habe meine Stuhlfarbe kontrolliert und sie ist hellbraun. Manchmal auch leicht dunkelbraun aber weder Blut noch Schwarz. Manchmal habe ich auch eine kleine Menge wie Sekrät oder Schleim bin mir da nicht sicher mit dem Unterschied. Ich habe meine Ernährung umgestellt aber bekomme keine Besserung. Meine Bedenken sind jetzt das es etwas schlimmeres ist. Ich bin 34 Jahre alt. Würde mir denn eine Darmspieglung zustehen wenn ich die Problematik beim Hausarzt äußere? Normal hat man ja ein Anrecht ab 55 fuer eine Krebsvorsorge  oder wenn es Erblich bestimmt ist eher. Tabletten nehme ich Morgens 1x Beta Blocker 2,5 MG,  1x Pantoprazol 40 MG, 1 x Ramipril 5 mg 
Ich danke fuer Eure Hilfe

----------


## josie

Hallo Patrick!
Du solltest die Bauchspeicheldrüse untersuchen lassen, Ultraschall, Blutwerte etc. Wenn dein beh.Arzt eine Darmspiegleung für notwendig erachtet, wird es anordnen.

----------


## Patrick1986_1

Hallo Josie ! 
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort  
Darf ich fragen wie du auf die Bauchspeicheldrüse kommst? Ich habe vor zwei  Monaten ein Großes Blutbild vom Hausarzt machen lassen . Mein Crp  und Leberwert ist leicht erhöht . Ich war vor einem  Monat im Krankenhaus und dort wurde auch ein Großes Blutbild gemacht . Durch meine Vorgeschichte meinte der Arzt , dass die Entzündungswerte der Bauchspeicheldrüse in Ordnung sein . Er sagte genauso wie mein Arzt , dass der Crp und Leberwert leicht erhöht ist aber er kein Handlungsbedarf sieht. Sie legen die Erhöhung der Werte, auf die Medikamente und dem Zwerchfellbruch   
Mfg

----------


## josie

Hallo Patrick!
Weil die Bauchspeicheldrüse bzw die Enzyme sehr wichtig für den Verdauungsprozeß sind und wenn mit der Bauchspeicheldrüse was nicht stimmt, sehr häufig Verdrauungsprobleme, wie Meteorismus zur Folge hat. Patienten, die schon eine Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung hatten, neigen leider dazu, daß sie immer wieder damit zu tun haben, deshalb sollte man das wirklich regelmäßig untersuchen lassen und auch die *spezifischen*Werte untersuchen lassen. Zur Bauchspeicheldrüsendiagnostik gehören neben dem Blutbild/Entzündungswerten auch Trypsin, Amylase, Lipase und Elastase im Serum, anhand von Entzündugswerten kann man keine Aussagen machen, ob die Bauchspeicheldrüse in Ordnung ist.

----------


## Patrick1986_1

Vielen Dank Josie 
Koennten Sie mir noch sagen, was im schlimmsten Fall bei der Bauchspeicheldrüse dahinter stecken koennte? 
Ich habe auch permanent Schmerzen im oben rechten Rücken. Ist wie ein leichtes stechen  
Was wuerden sie denn vorschlagen wie ich am besten vorgehen sollte? Ich habe Morgen einen Termin beim Hausarzt

----------


## josie

Hallo Patrick, da Du schonmal eine Bauchspeichelentzündung hattest, kann es gut wieder eine Entzündung sein, eine aktuten Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzünung  kann auch mal chronisch werden, da sind die Symptome bei weitem nicht so heftig, wie bei einer akuten
Deine Rückenbeschwerden könnten durchaus damit zusammenhängen. Du mußt deinem HA deine Symptome schildern und ihn fragen, ob es nicht mit der Bauchspeicheldrüse zusammenhängen kann und ihn darauf hinweisen, daß Du das ja schonmal hattest.

----------


## Patrick1986_1

Danke Josie 
Ich werde das Morgen mal beim Hausarzt ansprechen und schauen was er sagt. Ich hatte ihm damals schon gesagt kaum Stuhlgang und Luft im Bauch. Es kam natuerlich Ernährung umstellen und wenn nötig mal Lefax nehmen. Es wird einfach auf nichts weiter eingegangen. Das ganze habe ich jetzt schon von 2 Ärzten gehoert. Es wird so ausgelegt, daß man sich was einbildet was sehr schade ist. Ich liege momentan auf den Ruecken und gucke Fernsehen, dabei brennt es wie verrückt im Rücken  und andauernd die Darm Geräusche. Ich denke das bildet man sich nicht ein.

----------

